# Standard tank sizes



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

I was looking at this tank on the all-glass website and it says the 25 gallon standard tank is 24x12x20 Im not very familiar with the standard sizes and my question is this tank 20 inches deep or is it twenty inches wide?
My inner crafstman is telling me it goes (L,W,H) so if this is the case than this tank would be 20 inches deep Is this correct?
I dont relly want a 20 inch deeep tank cause than i would not beable to place corals were i want them(I would have to put them up top)


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

trreherd said:


> I was looking at this tank on the all-glass website and it says the 25 gallon standard tank is 24x12x20 Im not very familiar with the standard sizes and my question is this tank 20 inches deep or is it twenty inches wide?
> My inner crafstman is telling me it goes (L,W,H) so if this is the case than this tank would be 20 inches deep Is this correct?
> I dont relly want a 20 inch deeep tank cause than i would not beable to place corals were i want them(I would have to put them up top)


24 inches-length
12 inches-width
20 inches-height
:wink2:


----------

